# Clay Street Cemetary 2011



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Our first real "Yard Haunt" year... it's a start but ideas for next year are already comming up in daily conversation, LOL.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I like how you used the fan with the FCG. Makes it look like the FCG is flying.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I have to agree with QDance - the fan on the ghost is spectacular! It turns an ordinary FCG into something truly spooky. Great job!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Think it looks fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have that same skellie in a cage "Ha, ha, joke's over, let me outta here!"

Very good start to a yard haunt - fence, columns, an FCG, and a skellie wearing a fedora


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool...love the fence and columns...fun Halloween experience for you ToT's.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Work.....................


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That a great begining yard haunt! 
great looking column props in your Halloween cemetery!
Can't wait for 2012!


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Heh, I wish I could take credit for the "fan"..... mother nature provided that breeze all by herself. It did make the FCG look cool, but it played havoc with the "Ground fogger" coffin. 

It worked, and as the wind died later in the evening it was pretty spectacular. Ahhh well, maybe next year I will have dead air for the coffin and actually will be able to use a fan on the FCG, LOL. At least the ground fogger/coffin concept was proven.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

pat yourself on the back.. That's a great looking set up, especially for your first one. Looking forward to seeing next years event. keep up the great work


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

The columns are awesome! Is it a black light or a blue bulb on the FCG? It looks great. We've been cursed by the wind here too... Don't worry some day you'll get snow too like we did. No fun working around that!


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

It's 2 CFL blacklight bulbs on the FCG... one in a clamp lamp and the other just in the house porch light, LOL.

We had snow the Wed after halloween, LOL.


----------

